# Handpump Milkers - need help



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm very new to milking and tried to milk by hand but my goat, Rosie (ND), was throwing a fit. She tap-danced, did hand stands and sat down while I was trying to milk. I bought a Dansha farms milker because the reviews said that half of the goats don't even realize they are being milked when they use that milker. I got the milker and the smallest teat cup I could and realized the teat cup was way too big still. So now I have a 10 ml syringe as a teat cup and I'm not sure if it's still too big or if I'm doing something wrong. I'm not even getting enough milk for a cup of coffee. She's not a big girl, although she's big on personality. She does seem to accept the milker much more then me doing it by hand. I know she still has milk in there because I can get it out by hand (much to Rosie's dismay). Please help me troubleshoot what I am doing wrong. Any and all suggestions welcome and appreciated. onder:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

First advice I'm going to give is use an oil on her teats to get the cup to seal better, if you're not already. Hubby uses coconut oil when he does it. Are you continuing to pump for the pressure? Sometimes you have to up the pressure to continue getting milk out. I know with some of our girls hubby can milk them completely with the dansha and others he has to finish by hand.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I wasn't using oil, but the seal seemed to be holding. I have some coconut oil in the cupboard, so I will give that a try. Pressure wise she seems to start flowing around 6 lbs and I keep it steady then go up to about 8 lbs. I've heard not to go over 10 - 12 lbs. She's a little girl, so I'm a little afraid to go too high. 

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It seems to me that when I use my surge milker the pressure is around 10... These can be the most trying days of your life! Persistence and patience. I went thru the same thing with my ND goats as a beginner. The machine was more accepted by them in my case too. They just need to learn the routine. Some put a bucket under their tummy to keep them from laying down, or lift up one back leg and milk one handed (by hand) until they behave. (That's best if you have an extra set of hands). 
She may also hold back milk from you(they can do that!) until she is more comfortable...just keep trying and massage her udder...
It's just a tough time on both of you!
Best of luck and keep trying - I promise it's worth it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm thinking my hubby said he had to go up around 10 pounds also....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have mine set at 10, and I put a little bag balm on the teats for better suction...


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I second the bag balm. It's made specifically for the udder and helps with tons of stuff.

You have to keep the pressure up--usually the pressure starts dropping. 

Is it a pulsating one?
I can't remember if Dansha is or not... If not I highly recommend a pulsating one. Just a vac. pump one will cause loads of damage to the teats and udder over time.. It's definitely not good for them. Not to mention it starts hurting with all that pressure and no pulsation to massage. 

I've heard of a lot of people using a human breast pump to milk their goats. It's extremely gentle.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll just clarify a little here....we use the coconut oil because it will not hurt anything if you get a little of it into your milk. I've used bag balm and I just don't think it would taste all that good...just saying. Coconut oil is completely natural and won't hurt anything....you or the goat. Coconut oil will also help with anything that bag balm helps with. Coconut oil is a fantastic skin conditioner that we use on everybody and everything. 

The Dansha milker is a vacuum pump. If you get the vacuum too high you can injure the doe. As long as you don't go over the recommended settings there is actually nor more damage done than if you use a pulse milker wrong. We have used a vacuum milker for several years now and have seen NO DAMAGE to any of our does.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

It does do damage to teat tissues. You cannot see it, but it does cause it. Theres tons of articles on it. If you can avoid using a vac. Then do. Especially when using it for a long time. Bag balm isn't necessarily a oil like coconut oil, and you will not get any in your milk like you would coc. oil since it is an actual oil. Also, leaving oil on the udder will attract particles and dirt which could result in mastitis. Bag balm is one of the things that people use because it's not as oily as anything else so it doesnt attract as much.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I have sooo many blown udders because of it... talked to multiple show people...it's not a good choice at all.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm asking breeders to post why NOT to use vac. Pumps and I will copy and paste their answers which you can pm any of them to ask them.


They did agree on the coconut oil versus bag balm. Bag balm is used on big dairies everywhere for a reason.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to disagree on the bag balm. First on the label it says to apply AFTER milking, as in it shouldn't be ingested. It has Yep first it says apply AFTER milking and Yep first it says apply AFTER milking, it has petroleum jelly in it and there has been cases where nursing humans have used it and their babies have been sick because of it. Now I agree it's just a little that you would use but still I don't think I would risk it especially if the milk is going to be consumed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow some how my reply turned Into crazy talk lol
Basically out of all that gibberish I was saying bag balm has petroleum jelly in it and I wouldn't recommend using it, especially if the milk is going to be consumed, and that on the bag balm label it says to apply after milking and I'm sure there's a reason for the 'after' part. 
Ok let's hope that sounds less crazy lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't have blown udders... I meant to say I have seen so many lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep this on topic. The OP is asking for help with the Dansha Milker. If you don't have suggestions for her, please do not reply. This is first and final warning.

Keep it friendly, keep it fun and keep on topic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

J-TRanch said:


> I'm asking breeders to post why NOT to use vac. Pumps and I will copy and paste their answers which you can pm any of them to ask them.


This is not helping the OP in any way and I expect only answers to the OP's original question. Period.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> This is not helping the OP in any way and I expect only answers to the OP's original question. Period.


Sorry, I felt that it was since well known breeders are highly respected and could give more aspect on the milker than I could.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Op already has a milker..and needs advice on getting it to work properly...so lets help her do that...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I used the dansha milker for a long time. The 60cc cups may seem to big but I have milked kitty teats with them. A 10cc cup is not big enough to seal around the top of the teat. Also a 10cc cup makes it difficult for the to stretch down into the cup. Sometimes with a nigerian you have to milk them utilizing the bottom of the udder/top of the teat. Use something to seal the cup to the teat like coconut oil or even expressed milk. Also put the plunger in 1 cup and milk 1 side at a time until she is no longer dancing. Then once she is comfortable you can do 2 sides at the same time.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Also she will hold back milk until she gets comfortable on the stand. Do your best to stay calm. Give her whatever her favorite treats are while there and soon she will running to the stand in no time.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Also pump until she expresses milk let the pressure drift down then pump again. As she empties it will be harder to keep enough pressure going to keep expressing. That is when you finish by hand. Also it helps to massage while pumping. Massage massage bump.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't milk my Goody's but I did cows for years. 
It is going to take time for her to feel comfortable on the milk stand. Are you giving her grain? Give her treats. Just keep working with her. A fiend of mine had a radio in the milk room just to give her goats something else to think about. 
I don't know anything about the machine but can you post s picture of it and it on her? 
Maybe that will help. Good luck.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Also she will hold back milk until she gets comfortable on the stand. Do your best to stay calm. Give her whatever her favorite treats are while there and soon she will running to the stand in no time.


Yes! Extremely good advice here. That is usually the only time my milkers are allowed any grain is when they are on the stand. That makes a huge difference in how well they start standing.

I wouldn't have thought about the size of the syringe being that big an issue. I thought he was using a smaller one....but he's using the 60 cc on Moon and she has tiny teats that are horrible to hand milk.

Another thing to help get your seal is to shave the udder....or at least around the base of the teats. The seal is the key to milking with the Dansha. If there is any tiny bit of a break in that seal you won't get milk. It also takes a lot of patience.

When hubby milks Moon (our ND we're milking right now) he has to follow a routine with her :eyeroll: First she has to scratch herself on all the objects in the barn before she will climb on the stand. Then HE has to scratch her all over. Once she's in the stanchion and ready, he can squirt 2 and ONLY 2 squirts from each teat into the cat dish (any more than that and Moon starts stamping and "growling" at him) Then he attaches the dansha and milks about 1/2 out. At that point she won't let any more milk down for him and he has to finish by hand (without milking into the cat's dish again or she throws her fit!)

If you can massage her udder some while you're milking that will help. Or scratch her along her back, on her neck, at her tail head (figure out where she likes to be scratched) and do that while the Dansha is working. You can let the dansha pressure fall some before pumping it back up and that will sometimes help more milk to come down.

Once you and she get the hang of it....you'll wonder why you ever had so much trouble!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ksalvagno said:


> Keep this on topic. The OP is asking for help with the Dansha Milker. If you don't have suggestions for her, please do not reply. This is first and final warning.
> 
> Keep it friendly, keep it fun and keep on topic.


I agree, when the OP is asking a specific question, it needs to be kept on topic and not start an argument, which does not pertain to this topic and question asked.

Keep it friendly, keep it fun, take the warning seriously.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kccjer said:


> Yes! Extremely good advice here. That is usually the only time my milkers are allowed any grain is when they are on the stand. That makes a huge difference in how well they start standing.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought about the size of the syringe being that big an issue. I thought he was using a smaller one....but he's using the 60 cc on Moon and she has tiny teats that are horrible to hand milk.
> 
> ...


All this is great advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HerdQueen said:


> Also she will hold back milk until she gets comfortable on the stand. Do your best to stay calm. Give her whatever her favorite treats are while there and soon she will running to the stand in no time.


Great advice.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Great advice.


Great advice! All of mine have withheld milk..and I mean ALOT of milk...almost 2/3rds of their milk until they got comfortable. It may take a month or so also...don't get discouraged! Gently bump her udder with her fist too! That helps a ton!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Herd queen nailed it on the head.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I did try singing to her while milking, which believe it or not, did seem to calm her down a bit. So I guess a radio couldn't hurt.

I do always offer grain and either apples, carrots or raisins (her favorites). 

I do the bump and massage thing and that does help.

Now on the 60 cc vs 10 cc milk cup, I'll give that a try. I thought that looked absolutely enormous compared to her little teats. 

I guess I'll just have to keep working with her and we'll get there. Thanks you all so much for all of the advise and ideas on how to make milking much more pleasant for both me and Rosie.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

AncientBlue said:


> I did try singing to her while milking, which believe it or not, did seem to calm her down a bit. So I guess a radio couldn't hurt.
> 
> I do always offer grain and either apples, carrots or raisins (her favorites).
> 
> ...


I believe it! We always have a radio on! It seems like you're on the right track! It does take quite a while some times!
Good luck to you and Rosie! Merry Christmas! :kidblack:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

AncientBlue said:


> I did try singing to her while milking, which believe it or not, did seem to calm her down a bit. So I guess a radio couldn't hurt.
> 
> I do always offer grain and either apples, carrots or raisins (her favorites).
> 
> ...


You must sing a whole lot better than I do! :slapfloor:

I think the 60cc cup looks huge too! But if you use the oil or milk and shave so there is no hair to stop the seal, it will work. You might have to go down to a 40 or 30 cc depending on teat size.

Sounds like you are doing everything right. Just keep trying and it WILL get easier for both of you!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The dansha farms has small teat cups you can order. I had to order it separately. I needed them for my kinder girls... Just an FYI..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> The dansha farms has small teat cups you can order. I had to order it separately. I needed them for my kinder girls... Just an FYI..


You can also just get a regular syringe in a smaller size too.  But....you may need to kind of file the sharp edges off the top of it. That's what my hubby did. Don't they have several different sizes on the Dansha sales page?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Let us know how you make out!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

The Henry milker has silicon inserts for the teat cups. I wonder if the parts would be compatible?

I have a gallon-a-day girl with small orifices. And she wants my total attention throughout milking. I talk to her, sing to her, make up songs about her...  She wouldn't give milk for food at first, only for scratches. I'd pump the milker with one hand, stand in front of her and rub her head. Those are the girls that make the milker worthwhile - it's a spare pair of hands for helping her accept milking.

Focus on training/calming/making milking happy time at first. Worry about milk later. It's scary for them to be locked into a milk stand with someone behind their back touching places no one is allowed to touch! 

Also, if the food doesn't last, try wetting it first (slows them down), dicing fruit in smaller pieces, put a rock in the bowl, or get one of those goat toys that dispenses food. I keep alfalfa hay in front of the milkstand. They inhale the grain and alfalfa pellets, then tuck into the alfalfa hay - very happy. Animal cookies are good training treats, too.

Worst case - use hobbles to train her that standing still makes you happy. Then stop using hobbles. And let her know she's making you happy!

Keep an eye on her body language. You can see when she's losing patience. Stop milking while she behaves, before she has a snit. You're training, not doing milk test. End on a good note. Everyone wins on my milk stand, even if it's just a "participation ribbon" hug! Thank you for trying, I appreciate the trust behind that 1/2 cup of milk, you rotten gallon-a-day milk withholder!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Teat cup wise I have 60cc, 35cc, 20cc and 10cc. I seem to get the most out of the 10cc, but will try the larger ones again with a little oil. 

I've found that when she tries to sit down, I put a little pressure just above the tail. She stands right back up and behaves much better. It was like a child testing me. She was like: Well yeah, I'll just sit down! How do you like that, human?. So I'm like: Rosie, love ya, but knock it off.

Ending on a happy note is something that I'm going to have to keep in mind.

I think your all right. It's going to take some time and patience. A little music wouldn't hurt.

It would be nice to get enough for coffee, but from what your all saying, it will come.

BTW, I'm a really awful singer. I was singing the songs I know and could think of at the moment which all happened to be Amon Amarth. This is really funny if you consider I'm a 5ft tall 39 yr old woman attempting to sing melodic death metal. I'm sure it was humorous. Maybe Rosie was just thinking: What in the world is that sound? I think there's something wrong with my human.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It was mentioned that she should only be given grain in the stand. How much grain would you recommend? 
I have been keeping with what she was being given by her previous owner. 2 cups morning and 2 cups evening + 1/4 cup calf mana mixed in with each meal. Unlimited hay and as many treats as she can beg off of me and the rest of the family. She is a Nigerian Dwarf with two kids approx. 85 - 90lbs. My scale should be here next week and I can give a more accurate weight then.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We basically let them eat all they want while they are on the stand. So we don't give a morning ration since we only milk at night. They get a full bucket (we have a small bucket attached that we fill) on the stand. When we are done milking, they are done eating....whether they want to be or not. Doesn't take them too long to learn that they want to keep busy eating or else they don't get much!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And as far as the singing goes....my boys once told me "Mom you sing just fine. As long as you don't sing out loud!" :ROFL:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

kccjer said:


> We basically let them eat all they want while they are on the stand. So we don't give a morning ration since we only milk at night. They get a full bucket (we have a small bucket attached that we fill) on the stand. When we are done milking, they are done eating....whether they want to be or not. Doesn't take them too long to learn that they want to keep busy eating or else they don't get much!


my girls are spoiled I guess, We milked once a day this past year too and they still got their normal morning ration, then as much as they wanted while being milked and then fed with the rest of the herd after I finished milking... but they are on dry lot, so I do have to feed more than if they had pasture and browse.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

AncientBlue said:


> It was like a child testing me. She was like: Well yeah, I'll just sit down! How do you like that, human?..


Yep. Exactly.

My opinion - you cannot get milk from a goat without the goat's permission. They'll learn to kick that milker syringe off, too, eventually. Hubby notices the muscle twitch when they cut off milk flow. You need buy-in from the goat.

If you only milk her once a day, try feeding the other meal on the milk stand and petting her lovingly (and all over). Part of the deal is, she has to feel safe having you behind her while her head is locked in. During training, I talk to them and I actually say "okay, now I'm going to touch your teats and that feels weird to you, but I'll be gentle." Empathy for them, a reminder to me that this is not second nature to the goat.

4 cups of grain is a lot to me, but I focus on more grass-fed (and I feed by weight rather than volume). If she's not fat, not skinny, and makes lots of milk - it's a good amount. If it's not dairy formula, make sure she's getting enough calcium and in a good balance to the phosphorous in the grain.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Since Rosie and the kids have been taking Dimethox, I haven't milked here in a few days. I'm going to start back up in a couple of days (60 hr withholding time) and I'll let you all know how it goes.
In the mean time, I've been trying to give Rosie more attention and scratching (which she seems to like). I'm sure to her it seems like I give her kids too much attention and her not enough. They're just so darn cute. It was a little rough today as hubby and I were laying tile in the house, but after we were done she had run of the yard and got a good scratching and an apple.
I'll let ya'll know how it goes in a few days.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! Just remember Patience...lots and lots and lots of patience!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds great ! Let us know how it goes! 
Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

This was the first morning back to milking and it went MUCH better! The coconut oil seemed to make a nice seal and I ended up using the 35ml teat cup. I'm not sure where I put the 60ml and didn't want to look for it this morning. Both the 60 and 35 are almost the same size. Anyway, it was a positive experience and instead of a goat wrestling fight to get 1/4 cup of milk it was really nice and I got just under 1/2 cup. It may not be a great amount, but it's better then before. Also, I did make up songs with her name in it and she seemed to like them. At this point I don't have a radio in the barn, although I may at some point.

I did promise hot baked goat cookies and thus I had better deliver.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!! So glad it went better! And glad to hear the CO worked for you just as well as it works for us. I wonder if you going to that smaller teat cup in order to get the seal isn't what part of the problem was? But either way....sounds like things are looking up!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is great progress!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Today I didn't get much milk, though Rosie was great. I swear I got two drops. I think Billy (her son) drink it all first. Her udders did not seem very full at all. Billy is 2 months old as of today. Do I start T-shirting Rosie at night or wait another month? She also has a daughter the same age.
It still was a much more pleasant experience. No goat wrestling. And yes, I did make good on the fresh goat cookie treats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can separate the mom and kids overnight to have milk in the morning.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

The kids are 2 months old. Is it okay to either separate or t-shirt overnight at that age?
Hubby thinks separating would be stressful for them, so I'm going to try the t-shirt idea. He's probably right. Rosie is a good mommy. She's very attentive to her kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try the tshirt but you will probably have to separate.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We separate during the day since we milk at night. The kids do just fine...and it's not all that big a drama either (especially since you're close to weaning age anyway) If you separate at night, they are usually sleeping so it really isn't that big a deal. Just make sure the kids can't stick their head thru the fence and still steal the milk....we had that issue. LOL


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

So I'm NOT the only person who sits there milking thinking, Okay, now what do we talk about? It's like a date with a new hairdresser. Dum dum dum de dum, so, have you browsed anything new lately? How about that new buck, huh? Hubba hubba! LOL It really helps to give your goat a good singing name.

Early on, it's not about how much milk, it's about how little pain and fighting. Yay for you! Hopefully she won't make you completely lose your mind.

I train all my girls to 'hop UP" onto the milk stand.

Here come old flat topline,
Hoppin' up slowly. 
She got one great big udder.
She got two milky teats
Got to be a milker
She let down what she please.

One thing I can tell you
Is you got to milk me.
Come together, right now, mi-ilk me.

My best girl makes me butcher songs, I accept it. I get a bunch of milk, and I get a hug. It works out. I've got a preggo/just dried off girl I've got to fight, fool, outwit and outmaneuver to keep her _off_ the milk stand. Actually, I've got two like that, and a handful of yearlings that want a turn, too.

My milk stand brings all the goats to the door
And their milk
is better than store's.

I finally put a radio in the barn. I separate overnight until/unless the mom saves the milk for me. The best girls will just run from the kids. "This is not your milk!" Two months is weaning age on a lot of farms, and partial separation isn't excessively stressful for most goats, but it's hard on the mom to hear junior crying for her while she's getting milked (I let her go when I see her getting stressed).

Fresh-baked cookies? Lucky goat!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I let the kids in when I'm milking Rosie. Billy and Sabbie jumping on my back as I milk is just part of milking. lol Sabbie is usually pretty good and just eats some grain. Billy wants to ram his horns into anything. He's a tennisball candidate. I'll try the T-shirt thing first and see how we do. If that doesn't work, I'll have to do something else. If those kids are out of her sight for more then 60 seconds the whole neighborhood knows about it. That is why I'm worried about separating them at night.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AncientBlue said:


> I let the kids in when I'm milking Rosie. Billy and Sabbie jumping on my back as I milk is just part of milking. lol Sabbie is usually pretty good and just eats some grain. Billy wants to ram his horns into anything. He's a tennisball candidate. I'll try the T-shirt thing first and see how we do. If that doesn't work, I'll have to do something else. If those kids are out of her sight for more then 60 seconds the whole neighborhood knows about it. That is why I'm worried about separating them at night.


I separate the kids at night from mom, however they can still see each other, they just can't be milk thieves is all. There is crying for a few minutes but then they figure out, oh they are right there, they calm down... So even if you have a kennel to put the kids in at night so they can still see mom, and vise versa, that would work...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I may have to. The T-shirt wouldn't stay on. I was able to get 1/2 cup of milk this morning and it was not a fight. A full 1/2 cup is the best I've done so far with Rosie. I'm assuming that eventually I should be getting around 1 - 2 quarts per miking.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I've done alright putting them in a big dog crate in mom's stall. They outgrow it pretty quick, but it gets mom used to the idea of giving some of her milk to me. If you don't have stalls for separating, you can build a small stall out of cattle panels (check the size of the holes - little kids fit through standard panels, but there are 4x4" "combo" panels for a little more money, or put chicken wire on a standard cattle panel). 1 16' panel makes a 5'x5' attached to a wall or an almost 4'x4' freestanding stall.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> So I'm NOT the only person who sits there milking thinking, Okay, now what do we talk about? It's like a date with a new hairdresser. Dum dum dum de dum, so, have you browsed anything new lately? How about that new buck, huh? Hubba hubba! LOL
> 
> My milk stand brings all the goats to the door
> And their milk
> is better than store's.


Omg dying laughing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

AncientBlue said:


> I may have to. The T-shirt wouldn't stay on. I was able to get 1/2 cup of milk this morning and it was not a fight. A full 1/2 cup is the best I've done so far with Rosie. I'm assuming that eventually I should be getting around 1 - 2 quarts per miking.


That's awesome that you are getting it to finally work! Hopefully, she will start giving you that eventually. I wouldn't plan for any more than 1 quart and if she gives more you can be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How are you and Rosie doing?


----------

